
Facebook should rewrite Headlines instead of banning them - abhi3
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/4/12379574/facebook-clickbait-rewrite-headlines?href=fb
======
smt88
No. This pressure from Facebook will cause publishers to rethink their
strategy and, hopefully, decrease the amount of clickbait everywhere. Facebook
shouldn't reward clickbaiters by doing extra work for them.

------
bagacrap
Publishers who write clickbait headlines obviously care about the wording, so
why would they be any less "worried" about rewriting? Facebook is simply
changing the math about what gets clicks.

This article seems to presuppose a lot of human intervention on the part of
fb. I was under the impression that it was automated (with only initial human
help for training some classifier). Is that wrong?

And finally web search companies have solved this (to a greater extent, at
least) in their search rankings. It seems there are a lot of signals to
indicate crappiness --- I can't believe that fb only just started using bounce
rate. That puts them what, 18+ years behind the times?

------
erehweb
FB is a big site with lots of market power, so it can put the work of
rewriting headlines onto the publishers. HN and Techmeme are much smaller, and
can't.

